# Trek Fuel 90 WSD



## riverrat (May 31, 2004)

My wife rides a 16" 2001 Trek 8500 WSD. She's about 5'6"+ and says this is the first bike that has ever really fit her. Previously rode a 15.5" Rockhopper (too small) and 17" Stumpjumper (too big).

We are both going FS. Since the Trek HT fits her so well, we are considering a 16" Fuel 90 WSD. I believe the geometry and sizing are very similar to the WSD Hardtails.

Does anyone on this forum ride this bike? What do you think? How does it stack up to the WSD Stumpjumper Stumpy FSRs?

Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------



## riverrat (May 31, 2004)

Up for air.

Wow, no one on this board has one of these bikes? Maybe they aren't very good....



riverrat said:


> My wife rides a 16" 2001 Trek 8500 WSD. She's about 5'6"+ and says this is the first bike that has ever really fit her. Previously rode a 15.5" Rockhopper (too small) and 17" Stumpjumper (too big).
> 
> We are both going FS. Since the Trek HT fits her so well, we are considering a 16" Fuel 90 WSD. I believe the geometry and sizing are very similar to the WSD Hardtails.
> 
> ...


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

I know of one person who rides a Fuel 90 and she really loves it! If you're comparing the Fuel to the Stumpjumper, they're both in the same league and you can't go wrong with either one; go with the one that fits the best! If the bike doesn't fit her well, riding won't be as enjoyable. 

Have you compared the geometry numbers on their websites? and also in comparison to her bike now that she really likes? That might give you something to go on but in the end, she'll probably really want to test ride them to see which one feels the best. Good luck and have fun! Bike shopping is so fun


----------



## drewski (May 9, 2004)

riverrat, call Trek or LBS, they should be able to help you, or you can have her check man’s Fuel and see how does it feel. The difference between man’s and women’s frame is so insignificant; Check Trek’s website for specs. 
We had similar dilemma with Stumpy. My girlfriend was deciding between WSD and Small Man's, after checking almost everything else. She was riding man’s Trek 4900 16.5” frame and she wanted to upgrade her bike to something more aggressive. She took the Stumpy for a ride… and few minutes later it was hers. She is 5’2”, 115 lb. The bike felt little to long, so she changed the 90mm stem to 50mm stem. She loves the bike, she says it handles very well and responds quickly. Climes almost on by it’s self. The bike is very forgiving, almost as if it will correct some mistakes for you.

Good Luck


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

drewski said:


> riverrat, call Trek or LBS, they should be able to help you, or you can have her check man's Fuel and see how does it feel. The difference between man's and women's frame is so insignificant; Check Trek's website for specs.
> We had similar dilemma with Stumpy. My girlfriend was deciding between WSD and Small Man's, after checking almost everything else. She was riding man's Trek 4900 16.5" frame and she wanted to upgrade her bike to something more aggressive. She took the Stumpy for a ride&#8230; and few minutes later it was hers. She is 5'2", 115 lb. The bike felt little to long, so she changed the 90mm stem to 50mm stem. She loves the bike, she says it handles very well and responds quickly. Climes almost on by it's self. The bike is very forgiving, almost as if it will correct some mistakes for you.
> 
> Good Luck


I'm .5" taller than your wife and I also LOVE my stumpy. Had the same problem with the top tube being a bit long and also switched out to a shorter stem. Your right about it being a forgiving frame (or are your wife and I just exceedingly talented!  ). Does your wife have a HT or the new FS? I would love to get a stumpy FS.


----------



## riverrat (May 31, 2004)

Thanks for the replies folks!



mtbmom said:


> I'm .5" taller than your wife and I also LOVE my stumpy. Had the same problem with the top tube being a bit long and also switched out to a shorter stem. Your right about it being a forgiving frame (or are your wife and I just exceedingly talented!  ). Does your wife have a HT or the new FS? I would love to get a stumpy FS.


----------



## drewski (May 9, 2004)

mtbmom said:


> I'm .5" taller than your wife and I also LOVE my stumpy. Had the same problem with the top tube being a bit long and also switched out to a shorter stem. Your right about it being a forgiving frame (or are your wife and I just exceedingly talented!  ). Does your wife have a HT or the new FS? I would love to get a stumpy FS.


I think is both, you are exceedingly talented and your bikes are very very good. She has FSR Elite Disc. We just picked it up about 3 three weeks ago. She loves it. The bikes


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

drewski said:


> I think is both, you are exceedingly talented and your bikes are very very good. She has FSR Elite Disc. We just picked it up about 3 three weeks ago. She loves it. The bikes


Woo hoo! That looks like fun!
Although, I'm sure I'd be the first to land face first in that mud pit


----------



## mtbmom (Jun 3, 2004)

drewski said:


> I think is both, you are exceedingly talented and your bikes are very very good. She has FSR Elite Disc. We just picked it up about 3 three weeks ago. She loves it. The bikes


OMGosh, I actually salivated when I saw the pic of the bike. I want it, I want it, I want it. Out of curiosity, what size frame, small?

Tks.


----------



## drewski (May 9, 2004)

Sorry for not replying sooner, but we just got back from vacation. Small man’s size with a 50 mm. stem. The difference between medium/small women and small men is ½ sm. which is insignificant. You always can make the bike feel longer or shorter by changing stem.
We are glad we could help and good luck!

Happy riding!


----------

